# Grande riverio



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Oops LOL what I was trying to say...
Anyone else gonna be on the grand tomorrow ..I am thinking of hitting it early. Has anyone seen the slush or lack of ... I think it should just have a little shelf but I don't know. ...any input would be very helpful... muchos gracias Amiga's 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

I think it should be pretty good haven't been out that way since early December but good luck. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

fishaman1652 said:


> I think it should be pretty good haven't been out that way since early December but good luck.
> 
> Thanks
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Oops LOL what I was trying to say...
> Anyone else gonna be on the grand tomorrow ..I am thinking of hitting it early. Has anyone seen the slush or lack of ... I think it should just have a little shelf but I don't know. ...any input would be very helpful... muchos gracias Amiga's
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Should be ok bro 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

It was ice or slush almost all the places I looked ... cmon ice fishing 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Yesterday the v had a lot of ice and slush. I broke off an ice shelf and caught 5. Total PITA fishing in conditions like that. However it was well worth it. All big fish. By the time I was done there was an absurd amount of slush. She's done for a while.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Lundfish said:


> Yesterday the v had a lot of ice and slush. I broke off an ice shelf and caught 5. Total PITA fishing in conditions like that. However it was well worth it. All big fish. By the time I was done there was an absurd amount of slush. She's done for a while.


Do people ice fish on the v

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Do people ice fish on the v
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I believe they do closer to the mouth. I personally wouldn't do it unless it stays this cold for at least 2 weeks. That's just me.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Lundfish said:


> I believe they do closer to the mouth. I personally wouldn't do it unless it stays this cold for at least 2 weeks. That's just me.


I hear that especially at 6'2" 300+ 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## captain snake (Oct 20, 2011)

They ice fish on vermilion river right in front of the public boat ramp, ice isn't even close to being safe right now.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

captain snake said:


> They ice fish on vermilion river right in front of the public boat ramp, ice isn't even close to being safe right now.


Is it ever???


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Is it ever???


Yep....done it. caught a steelie there through the ice while guys flew up and down the river on dirtbikes 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> Yep....done it. caught a steelie there through the ice while guys flew up and down the river on dirtbikes
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I know you can get on the ice and catch steelies but my point was no ice is safe ice.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The V by the mouth has very little flow in the winter when its been cold for an extended period and the river is low .This year has been the opposite lots of snow melt and its flowing faster than it usually does in January making for sketchy ice besides last year it's been safe ice over 10" of clear ice drilled tons of holes never found thinner but every year is different be safe I will post when the river is ice fish able if ever this season 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

